# Manual vs Auto



## dizlet

OK, so i'm sure this has been asked in the past but... what do you prefer and why.
please vote and leave your comments...


----------



## Ikon66

sorry I know you're new but this has been done to death over the years, please use the search facility


----------



## Dash

Never tried a DSG, but wanted one when I got my last car but compromises and all that got in the way.

I want manual gears without having to take my hands of the wheel. Seems like the best way to do it. Clutch pedal seems a little old fashioned these days.

That said, there is something nice about slamming in a gear and feeling it slot into place nicely.


----------



## dizlet

Ikon66 said:


> sorry I know you're new but this has been done to death over the years, please use the search facility


thanks ikon66 but it was more about the mk3 becuase according to others the s-tronic is better than the mk2. I have a mk2 TTS s-tronic and I have a bit of a love hate relationship with it. It's quick at changing gear for me no doubt but doesn't do what i want it to do when i want it to so I ordered my new TTS in manual. just after others opinion really.


----------



## Toshiba

Stronic is the same on both the MK2 and MK3. The 4WD system employed is different which "may" result in differences..
Audi made a huge mistake going with the 6 speed.

As for manual, the Audi one is not that great. I'd go DSG everytime.


----------



## noname

Always hated automatic transmissions, but, once you get one,it's hard to come back to the manual..
I can say pro, is comfortable, especially if you drive in big traffic jam everyday or a lot of km per year..but I don't like the drive feel and is too delicate and expensive if something goes wrong..you never can trust it


----------



## dizlet

Toshiba said:


> Stronic is the same on both the MK2 and MK3. The 4WD system employed is different which "may" result in differences..
> Audi made a huge mistake going with the 6 speed.
> 
> As for manual, the Audi one is not that great. I'd go DSG everytime.


Tbh if it's the same then I'm glad I went manual. It's just that lack on control I miss. When I got the car I literally drove it in normal mode for a few miles then tried it in sport which was ridiculous then flicked it into manual mode. It helps but it still isn't great.


----------



## dizlet

Dash said:


> Never tried a DSG, but wanted one when I got my last car but compromises and all that got in the way.
> 
> I want manual gears without having to take my hands of the wheel. Seems like the best way to do it. Clutch pedal seems a little old fashioned these days.
> 
> That said, there is something nice about slamming in a gear and feeling it slot into place nicely.


Completely agree! Audi need to get their thinking caps on. If you could select the gear from the wheel that would be heaven, it's the sequential bit that bugs me. Driving manual on the paddles isn't too bad but not perfect.


----------



## skdotcom

Manual!

I test drove an stronic TTS earlier this year, and whilst the Stronic was nice as an auto, when you try to use it as a manual it just didn't have the control I expected or wanted from a sports car.

I'm not against auto though. Having sold my previous car and still waiting for my manual TTS to makes it way from Ingolstadt, I went out and bought a cheap old SLK a couple of weeks ago. Lovely little car and auto suits it perfectly. It is not a sports car though!


----------



## mjhamilton

after driving for 24 years I have always been a manual transmission snob

I like autos in my lease cars and the family wagon but even in tip form I would never own one for my own car

However - DSG is now a no brainer - I ordered the TT just for this one feature and even after just one week I would never go back - once you work out the nuances of where to put the loud pedal to influence how the box shifts it is just brilliant

Would never go back now


----------



## noname

I know that nowadays sport cars have automatic transmission, but my thought is if you wanna drive how it has to do it, you need the manual gearbox!
stronic and company are ok useful but marketing! I tried and tried my car on track and not, I can say the shift is fast, but that is not the important part while you're racing...the feel when you change gear is way so different and is not easy to get used to it


----------



## deeve

ManuTT said:


> I know that nowadays sport cars have automatic transmission, but my thought is if you wanna drive how it has to do it, you need the manual gearbox!
> stronic and company are ok useful but marketing! I tried and tried my car on track and not, I can say the shift is fast, but that is not the important part while you're racing...the feel when you change gear is way so different and is not easy to get used to it


Im never going to take my car on a track and couldnt give a monkey about milliseconds of shift speed.
Equally I wouldn't bother to get water from a well when i can turn on the tap


----------



## Piker Mark

I used to hate autos and in low powered cars I suppose, they're generally pretty awful to drive, but along came the double clutch boxes and all that changed - twinned to a car with some oomph and it's hard not to be taken in. Had DSG/S-tronic on my last five cars from Audi. As someone else has said, once you work out your driving style, you can be as involved just as much as you would with a manual - whether you're shifting with paddles or using the stick - or a combination of both. I would never go back to a manual now; every time I have to drive one I can't help thinking it's all a bit unnecessary - a bit like windows you have to wind down by hand :lol:


----------



## Jake70

deeve said:


> Equally I wouldn't bother to get water from a well when i can turn on the tap


Hahaha! :lol:


----------



## jryoung

Having driving manuals forever, I have the STronic now. I love it. No auto will ever prepare for an anticipated situation or overtake in the way that you would drop down a gear before you press the throttle, but the STronic is pretty good. I am still learning how to drive on the paddles - it does give you the control you need, but my "muscle memory" isn't there yet when compared to driving a manual. However, I believe that given time, it will become second nature. When driven on the paddles, it feels just as responsive as a conventional manual.


----------



## noname

deeve said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that nowadays sport cars have automatic transmission, but my thought is if you wanna drive how it has to do it, you need the manual gearbox!
> stronic and company are ok useful but marketing! I tried and tried my car on track and not, I can say the shift is fast, but that is not the important part while you're racing...the feel when you change gear is way so different and is not easy to get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> Im never going to take my car on a track and couldnt give a monkey about milliseconds of shift speed.
> Equally I wouldn't bother to get water from a well when i can turn on the tap
Click to expand...

track or not are choices, I drove years for kinda second job..and you're right milliseconds or more are useless but now numbers are the important things when people buy a car...I know, they're stupid!


----------



## dizlet

skdotcom said:


> Manual!
> 
> I test drove an stronic TTS earlier this year, and whilst the Stronic was nice as an auto, when you try to use it as a manual it just didn't have the control I expected or wanted from a sports car.
> 
> I'm not against auto though. Having sold my previous car and still waiting for my manual TTS to makes it way from Ingolstadt, I went out and bought a cheap old SLK a couple of weeks ago. Lovely little car and auto suits it perfectly. It is not a sports car though!


Well that makes two of us. My TTS is build week 22 and I went for manual. Maybe it's just down to personal preference at the end of the day but I think it's how involved you are with driving a car. Just driving back home today (current car is a 2013 TTS S-Tronic) and there it is again that delay and what I can only describe as a jolt when changing down into the gear I want. It's more about changing down when approaching a roundabout when it noticeable not when flooring it and using the pedal to change down. I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!

And I know what the S-Tronic lovers are thinking they just put it in D and drive everywhere. But that's my point. I want to be involved with the car so an S-Tronic in Full Manual mode is my only option. I want to tell it what to do not the other way round. As someone else mentioned you don't go to a well to get water and they get it from a tap. Well I'd rather get mine from the mountain in its purest form and without all the additives thrown in.


----------



## ZephyR2

Only drive auto boxes occasionally and agree with the above and prefer manual. 
What I don't like about autos is when you need that very fine control in difficult places like reversing up an incline into a tight parking spot. I just feel more in control with a manual.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard

dizlet said:


> Just driving back home today (current car is a 2013 TTS S-Tronic) and there it is again that delay and what I can only describe as a jolt when changing down into the gear I want. It's more about changing down when approaching a roundabout when it noticeable not when flooring it and using the pedal to change down. I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!


This is mainly down to the old design which has been carried over to the mk3.
The latest DCT's are something else.


----------



## R_TTS

leopard said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just driving back home today (current car is a 2013 TTS S-Tronic) and there it is again that delay and what I can only describe as a jolt when changing down into the gear I want. It's more about changing down when approaching a roundabout when it noticeable not when flooring it and using the pedal to change down. I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is mainly down to the old design which has been carried over to the mk3.
> The latest DCT's are something else.
Click to expand...

Can the 6 speed S-tronic not make non sequential changes then, or does it just do it badly?


----------



## dizlet

leopard said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just driving back home today (current car is a 2013 TTS S-Tronic) and there it is again that delay and what I can only describe as a jolt when changing down into the gear I want. It's more about changing down when approaching a roundabout when it noticeable not when flooring it and using the pedal to change down. I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is mainly down to the old design which has been carried over to the mk3.
> The latest DCT's are something else.
Click to expand...

That's weird because earlier someone in this post said the opposite. He said that the auto tranny was the same and it's just the way it interacts with the Quattro has changed.

I did take out a TTS for a test drive and it was also an S-Tronic but to be honest it didn't really get enough to time to try it and if I'm honest I wasn't that interested either because I wanted a manual. Just wanted really to see the interior and get a feel for the lighter kerb weight which I must say was good. It definitely holds the road much better than my current car.


----------



## dizlet

R_TTS said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just driving back home today (current car is a 2013 TTS S-Tronic) and there it is again that delay and what I can only describe as a jolt when changing down into the gear I want. It's more about changing down when approaching a roundabout when it noticeable not when flooring it and using the pedal to change down. I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is mainly down to the old design which has been carried over to the mk3.
> The latest DCT's are something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can the 6 speed S-tronic not make non sequential changes then, or does it just do it badly?
Click to expand...

I can't do it. You hit the - (minus) paddle four times and you...... wait.


----------



## leopard

R_TTS said:


> Can the 6 speed S-tronic not make non sequential changes then, or does it just do it badly?


Non sequential changes are the raison d'etre of the dual clutch transmission obviously, but the older designs just show how time has moved on....it's adequate shall we say.



dizlet said:


> That's weird because earlier someone in this post said the opposite. He said that the auto tranny was the same and it's just the way it interacts with the Quattro has changed.


I think you've misread what I meant,that is the latest DCT's from other manufacturers and or the Audi seven speed S-tronic from further up the range.


----------



## dizlet

dizlet said:


> That's weird because earlier someone in this post said the opposite. He said that the auto tranny was the same and it's just the way it interacts with the Quattro has changed.





leopard said:


> I think you've misread what I meant,that is the latest DCT's from other manufacturers and or the Audi seven speed S-tronic from further up the range.


Oh I see. I haven't personally driven any other DCT's for other manufacturer's but no doubt they are improving. For now its a Manual for me but who knows maybe in the next few years it will be worth trying another out. I have heard good reviews about the PDK on the Porsche but that's a little out of my price range!


----------



## Matrix

I picked up my TT today :mrgreen: 
Having changed my order from a manual to auto purely for the Quattro.
I would have stuck with the manual as I really liked it but as SWMBO reminded me it might snow again in this decade and last time it did I ended up being pushed by some council workers.


----------



## dizlet

Matrix said:


> I picked up my TT today :mrgreen:
> Having changed my order from a manual to auto purely for the Quattro.
> I would have stuck with the manual as I really liked it but as SWMBO reminded me it might snow again in this decade and last time it did I ended up being pushed by some council workers.


lol, great news. Got any pics?

I would too tbh. I couldn't not have Quattro!


----------



## mjhamilton

dizlet said:


> I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> .


Can I be there when you do this and let the clutch out please


----------



## dizlet

mjhamilton said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be there when you do this and let the clutch out please
Click to expand...

lol. Good luck with one.


----------



## Xiano

Having never owned an automatic, I can't say for sure, but I can say I really enjoy driving manual cars (and have a manual mk3). My dad had a manual mk1, then changed to an automatic mk2 and now has an automatic mk3 and he loves it and would never go back, but I personally feel like you lose some of the essence and fun of driving without manual control. Each to their own I suppose.


----------



## ZephyR2

mjhamilton said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be there when you do this and let the clutch out please
Click to expand...

Nothing exciting really. Approach a roundabout for instance coming down from 60 mpg in 6th, brake, change down to 2nd, match revs at about 25-30 mph and lift clutch and away.


----------



## dizlet

Xiano said:


> Having never owned an automatic, I can't say for sure, but I can say I really enjoy driving manual cars (and have a manual mk3). My dad had a manual mk1, then changed to an automatic mk2 and now has an automatic mk3 and he loves it and would never go back, but I personally feel like you lose some of the essence and fun of driving without manual control. Each to their own I suppose.


+1

Exactly what I think. It depends on the driver skill and involvement and definitely how much fun is required. Let's just say I am a very dynamic driver.


----------



## Xiano

ZephyR2 said:


> Approach a roundabout for instance coming down from 60 mpg in 6th


I'd love to get 60mpg from my mk3!! :lol:


----------



## dizlet

ZephyR2 said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go from 6th to 2nd. Not difficult. But it is in a S-tronic!!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be there when you do this and let the clutch out please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing exciting really. Approach a roundabout for instance coming down from 60 mpg in 6th, brake, change down to 2nd, match revs at about 25-30 mph and lift clutch and away.
Click to expand...

I think you missed my point. It should't be hard to do but you cannot do it in a S-tronic.

It should be approach bend/roundabout doing 60-70mph, brake brake brake, change to 2nd and power on evenly round the bend.

Instead with an S-tronic its approach bend/roundabout doing 60-70mph, brake brake brake, change to 2nd..... wait jolt and eventually power on evenly round the bend.


----------



## dizlet

Xiano said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approach a roundabout for instance coming down from 60 mpg in 6th
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get 60mpg from my mk3!! :lol:
Click to expand...

lol i think he meant MPH not MPG.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Manual is no good to me, I only have an auto licence!  (Did I really just own up to that?)


----------



## dizlet

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Manual is no good to me, I only have an auto licence!  (Did I really just own up to that?)


yep, but you've got great taste in cars so we let you off.


----------



## ZephyR2

Xiano said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approach a roundabout for instance coming down from 60 mpg in 6th
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get 60mpg from my mk3!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Hee hee. Minor details :lol:


----------



## mjhamilton

dizlet said:


> Xiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Approach a roundabout for instance coming down from 60 mpg in 6th
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get 60mpg from my mk3!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i think he meant MPH not MPG.
Click to expand...



I think I am just getting old and lazy - i managed to overcome what you are describing with some left foot braking - nearly died on the first couple of attempts but managed it in the end

Agree that it's not ideal but I don't miss the faff of toe and heel to minimise the engine taking everything out of kilter on a manual - last car was a B6 S4 Cab and and was a handful after it got it near 390 bhp


----------



## Toshiba

It's a move to the future.

I was looking at options today on the next car and i saw the sales data for Audi and noticed the R8 sold only 1% in manual form which stunned me tbh, but i can kinda see now why Audi never bothered even offering a manual in the latest gen car.

My interpretation is sports cars are pretty much all Auto based as they can get better perform and emissions results.
It would be interesting to see the same vote if you wanted the other non sporty TTs. I'd wager those cars/drivers would lean more to a manual.


----------



## Dash

I think you have to work your way down the gears as you slow. With DSG it will rev match so clutch drag won't be an issue.


----------



## PJV997

We're in a manual TTS - it's what my wife wanted for her car and so we have one manual and one DCT (BMW).

It's not as fast as an s-Tronic and it needs more effort to drive, but we both enjoy the experience.

Another factor that influenced our decision is that a manual is going to be an increasingly rare option in the future.


----------



## skdotcom

I am surprised by how many people are choosing s-tronic for the TTS. I'd want it in something larger and more family orientated, but not a small sports coupe. How ever much you kid yourselves; s-tronic is still an auto! I do genuinely like autos; I've had a couple of Audis with V6 diesel engines and auto was a perfect match for them. Whilst mine were tiptronic, 95% of the time you are driving in "D", and it will be the same for most people who buy s-tronic. Its just too easy to leave it in D and be lazy!
Anyhoo, I'm glad I chose manual for my TTS. And hey its scarcity may add value in the future!


----------



## glund91

This is my first Auto car, and have to say I will, within my power, never go back to manual. I am a bit of a geek and very into gadgets and I love the idea and feel of the paddles. I do not particularly enjoy the automatic side of things, but love it being in manual mode. 99% of the time I am in manual mode with the paddles.


----------



## mjhamilton

skdotcom said:


> I am surprised by how many people are choosing s-tronic for the TTS. I'd want it in something larger and more family orientated, but not a small sports coupe. How ever much you kid yourselves; s-tronic is still an auto! I do genuinely like autos; I've had a couple of Audis with V6 diesel engines and auto was a perfect match for them. Whilst mine were tiptronic, 95% of the time you are driving in "D", and it will be the same for most people who buy s-tronic. Its just too easy to leave it in D and be lazy!
> Anyhoo, I'm glad I chose manual for my TTS. And hey its scarcity may add value in the future!


agree with this but from a different perspective sometimes you just want to point and squirt from A-B or are in stop/start traffic - in these situations the joys of a manual soon wear thin

It's taken me 24 years of driving to come to this conclusion but I guess it is because I'm now old and lazy


----------



## skdotcom

mjhamilton said:


> skdotcom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised by how many people are choosing s-tronic for the TTS. I'd want it in something larger and more family orientated, but not a small sports coupe. How ever much you kid yourselves; s-tronic is still an auto! I do genuinely like autos; I've had a couple of Audis with V6 diesel engines and auto was a perfect match for them. Whilst mine were tiptronic, 95% of the time you are driving in "D", and it will be the same for most people who buy s-tronic. Its just too easy to leave it in D and be lazy!
> Anyhoo, I'm glad I chose manual for my TTS. And hey its scarcity may add value in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> agree with this but from a different perspective sometimes you just want to point and squirt from A-B or are in stop/start traffic - in these situations the joys of a manual soon wear thin
> 
> It's taken me 24 years of driving to come to this conclusion but I guess it is because I'm now old and lazy
Click to expand...

Yep, I dont disagree with you either. I genuinely do love autos, and the s-tronic is a great version of one. Driving it in "D" in traffic, round roundabouts, and at traffic lights , you just cant beat them. We have three cars in our household and I will always have at least one of them as an auto. But for me its all about the context of my situation, and if I have an auto family car, I really don't need or want my frivolous fast sports car to be an auto. If I just had one car, it might be an auto, but it then it certainly wouldn't be a TTS.

Where an auto falls down is in manual mode, and the S-tronic for me still doesn't cut it. Whilst the changes may be quick, the precision of selecting the right gear just isn't there. Using paddles on twisty tight roads and roundabouts is frustrating as the paddles are never where you want them to be!


----------



## dizlet

I'm glad I asked the question because it is an interesting debate.

I would love to hear from someone who has driven an R8 with the auto box. I bet it's a different beast.

As for the above comment about going manual for a small sports coupe I completely agree. I wouldn't have it any other way.

As for a larger family vehicle or something to just get you from a-b I also completely agree. I would always prefer an auto box. It makes sense.

The other thing which is interesting is that other manufacturers like BMW still push manual cars and still sell them by the bucket load. However Audi seem to be pulling away. Maybe the BMW auto DCT isn't as good?

As for value. Yes I think the same too. They are slowly becoming a rarity so who knows they will probably hold their value in years to come.


----------



## Toshiba

Kinda a strong comments and at odds with where the real sports cars are going - performance cars are all pretty much Autos only now. Auto are in all the race cars (where the tech came from), and as for no control comment in an auto thats complete rubbish too - you don't "need" to use the paddles to have control. It's simply 10 times quicker to put hand on gear stick and push up or down 2 or 3 times to hit the gear you want than move a mechanical lever. DSG is the eciggy for those that need to feel the touch of a knob.

Manuals are for lady luddites these days. :twisted: 
And the poll is pretty one sided even for the TT..

As for R8, its pretty much the same "feel" as the TT Box but with an extra gear. (its not the same box) but much quicker, much more of a kick you in the face. And yes, its many leagues above the TT. But its x3 the cost.


----------



## ZephyR2

Really! My how things have changed. Traditionally auto boxes were for pensioners, the disabled, women and others who couldn't manage the intricacies of the manual box. 
I must review the situation when I order my next new car. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba

Yes, traditional, old style single clutch slush boxes are...


----------



## Dash

It's a mistake to talk of DSG in the same light as Automatics. Semi-Automatic is more accurate.

My other car is gearless, that's different yet again!


----------



## mjhamilton

Dash said:


> It's a mistake to talk of DSG in the same light as Automatics. Semi-Automatic is more accurate.
> 
> My other car is gearless, that's different yet again!


multitronic? CVT? Or electric?

If it's the former then - oh dear I feel sorry for you


----------



## leopard

Dash said:


> It's a mistake to talk of DSG in the same light as Automatics. Semi-Automatic is more accurate.
> 
> My other car is gearless, that's different yet again!


DAF ?


----------



## EgremonTT

Toshiba said:


> As for R8, its pretty much the same "feel" as the TT Box but with an extra gear. (its not the same box) but much quicker, much more of a kick you in the face. And yes, its many leagues above the TT. But its x3 the cost.


Is this the 7 speed box that's going into the TT RS?


----------



## Toshiba

No, the R8 is completely different.


----------



## Dash

mjhamilton said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mistake to talk of DSG in the same light as Automatics. Semi-Automatic is more accurate.
> 
> My other car is gearless, that's different yet again!
> 
> 
> 
> multitronic? CVT? Or electric?
> 
> If it's the former then - oh dear I feel sorry for you
Click to expand...

Electric motor. Apply foot to the "silent peddle" and you go.


----------



## mjhamilton

Dash said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mistake to talk of DSG in the same light as Automatics. Semi-Automatic is more accurate.
> 
> My other car is gearless, that's different yet again!
> 
> 
> 
> multitronic? CVT? Or electric?
> 
> If it's the former then - oh dear I feel sorry for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Electric motor. Apply foot to the "silent peddle" and you go.
Click to expand...

nice... I sometimes get a Prius when I am in the US - like to play the game of "see how far I can take the battery before the engine kicks in"


----------



## Dash

I don't have that option, it's a game of lets see how far it goes until I need recovery! Got it down to 4 miles once before, it was very angry about that.


----------



## 4433allanr

Manual. Simples.


----------



## Bouncedout

My first mark 2 in 2006 was a manual, as was the S5 I owned after that. Switched to S-tronic for the RS and it's fantastic. I have never driven the 6 speed S-tronic but the comments on here put me off a new TTS for that reason alone.

I could go back to manual for the right car but I couldn't buy a new car with a more limited S-tronic than I have now. I would urge anyone considering S-tronic to try the 7 speed.


----------



## dizlet

Bouncedout said:


> My first mark 2 in 2006 was a manual, as was the S5 I owned after that. Switched to S-tronic for the RS and it's fantastic. I have never driven the 6 speed S-tronic but the comments on here put me off a new TTS for that reason alone.
> 
> I could go back to manual for the right car but I couldn't buy a new car with a more limited S-tronic than I have now. I would urge anyone considering S-tronic to try the 7 speed.


Now I am intrigued. I'm moving away from an s-tronic mk2 TTS to a Manual mk3 TTS because the box is the same and I don't like it.

Looks like I'll have to take an RS for a test drive when they hit the UK. I take it the 7 speed DSG is going into the new TTRS?


----------



## minsTTerman

I have the manual as I've never really fancied an automatic.

I have recently had an S-Tronic (7 speed) A4 Diesel 2016 model as a courtesy car for about a month so had a bit a time to try it out. I'm not sure how different this auto is to the TT?

It was ok. It was quite pleasant in stop start traffic or when on a long journey, but I found it incredibly frustrating when driving in town but "in a rush".

As an example on my regular drive to work the first 8 miles or so are in town driving conditions in typical rush hour traffic. There are several junctions where, joining from a side road and turning right, the traffic on the main road is very busy in both directions and the opportunities to join the main road traffic are limited and need to be taken. In the manual I approach the junction and go into first as I come to halt and then, if I'm lucky and there's an immediate gap in the traffic, I can go straight away. With the S-Tronic this just didn't happen as it took too long for it to go into first and the delay between touching the accelerator and actually moving was far too long. I appreciate we're talking fractions of second here but long enough for it to have been dangerous to move out across the approaching traffic and therefore I had to stop and wait firstly for the S-tronic to go into first and secondly for the gap to be large enough to take account of the delay in moving.

Maybe it was just me, and maybe over the month I had the car I still hadn't properly sussed it out, but I found this lack of fine control in certain situations really annoying/frustrating.

It just seemed that there was regularly a noticeable delay between deciding I wanted to do something, say changing down for overtaking, and then it happening which for me, spoilt any benefit of it!


----------



## Toshiba

You have full control... pull the paddle or move the gear knob...
in the same way you have control in a manual... move hand to knob and move up or down. I don't get why it's "any" different at all.

View this in a very simply way, DSG changes it for you only if you "can't be bothered" if you want to control it, you can.


----------



## deeve

Really dont know what you're talking about. You can always pull back on the stick to drop it into sport mode and the change is faster than using a clutch.
If we're talking 'fractions of a second' here than perhaps your road manoeuvres are more suited to a track than a rush hour road... just saying


----------



## dizlet

Ive got to say I completely agree with minsTTerman. I can't believe others haven't felt the jolt and that horrible delay of an stronic. I would also agree it's borderline dangerous to pull out quickly because the car isn't doing what you want it to. I metioned this earlier in this post when approaching a roundabout. You cannot pull away because the car takes too long getting you into the right gear. Maybe if I drove everywhere in that crazy mode they call sport it would help but that just revs the hell out of the engine all the time which I don't want. I had to switch to driving manually using the paddles (and the gear knob for cornering) but it still is frustrating as hell. Hence having a manual car on order.


----------



## Bouncedout

Fellas, USE THE PADDLES......

I fail to understand how you can not be in the gear you want when you can choose which gear you want, just like a manual. The car is semi-automatic and yet from your posts you seem to be describing an old auto slush box.

Saying that the car is dangerous because you cannot put it in the gear you want is just ridiculous. Given the amount of S-tronic boxes sold there would be hundreds if not thousands of accidents if all people had the same problems that you describe. The fact that this does not happen surely suggests to you that the problems you are having are as a result of your driving and not the gear box


----------



## skdotcom

Bouncedout said:


> Fellas, USE THE PADDLES......
> 
> I fail to understand how you can not be in the gear you want when you can choose which gear you want, just like a manual. The car is semi-automatic and yet from your posts you seem to be describing an old auto slush box.
> 
> Saying that the car is dangerous because you cannot put it in the gear you want is just ridiculous. Given the amount of S-tronic boxes sold there would be hundreds if not thousands of accidents if all people had the same problems that you describe. The fact that this does not happen surely suggests to you that the problems you are having are as a result of your driving and not the gear box


I've driven automatics (tiptronic) for the past 10 years in Audi A4s and A5s. I like autos. I like the paddles. Yes, tiptronic isn't s-tronic but there are some key similarities I found when I test drove an s-tronic TTS.

*The paddles are pointless on corners and roundabouts. *They are in the wrong place. Yes, you can then move your hand to use the stick instead, but that is just frustrating (and wasting time) having to use two different controls to do the same thing.

*It takes too long to get to 2nd gear from 6th in manual mode.* Unlike a manual box, it is sequential, so you have to dial through all the gears.

The s-tronic box is a very good automatic, and on a different car (A4, A5, A6) I would choose it in a heartbeat. But it is not a manual, and the theme of many comments on here is that it is good in manual mode. Frankly it is just OK.


----------



## mjhamilton

I guess we can all agree to disagree

Some like DSG and some like manual

To be fair that's nothing new


----------



## ZephyR2

Bouncedout said:


> Fellas, USE THE PADDLES......
> 
> I fail to understand how you can not be in the gear you want when you can choose which gear you want, just like a manual. The car is semi-automatic and yet from your posts you seem to be describing an old auto slush box.


So you're suggesting that the only safe way to drive the car us by using the paddles. Which means you've bought an automatic car which is no good as an automatic ???

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dmh1971

There simply isn't a safety issue here, I was originally quite sceptical about dsg gearboxes but
having had my tts for a just a week I'm completely sold on it and would never go back to a 
manual gearbox again having owned some great cars with lovely gear boxes.(106 rallye )


----------



## Bouncedout

I can't see where I said the only safe way to drive the car is with the paddles?

The S-Tronic is safe however you change gear. I was pointing out that there is another option if you're not happy with just leaving it in D, whether that be approaching a roundabout, a corner or whatever. That is the beauty of the box, you can use it as suits you best.


----------



## Toshiba

skdotcom said:


> Bouncedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fellas, USE THE PADDLES......
> 
> I fail to understand how you can not be in the gear you want when you can choose which gear you want, just like a manual. The car is semi-automatic and yet from your posts you seem to be describing an old auto slush box.
> 
> Saying that the car is dangerous because you cannot put it in the gear you want is just ridiculous. Given the amount of S-tronic boxes sold there would be hundreds if not thousands of accidents if all people had the same problems that you describe. The fact that this does not happen surely suggests to you that the problems you are having are as a result of your driving and not the gear box
> 
> 
> 
> I've driven automatics (tiptronic) for the past 10 years in Audi A4s and A5s. I like autos. I like the paddles. Yes, tiptronic isn't s-tronic but there are some key similarities I found when I test drove an s-tronic TTS.
> 
> *The paddles are pointless on corners and roundabouts. *They are in the wrong place. Yes, you can then move your hand to use the stick instead, but that is just frustrating (and wasting time) having to use two different controls to do the same thing.
> 
> *It takes too long to get to 2nd gear from 6th in manual mode.* Unlike a manual box, it is sequential, so you have to dial through all the gears.
> 
> The s-tronic box is a very good automatic, and on a different car (A4, A5, A6) I would choose it in a heartbeat. But it is not a manual, and the theme of many comments on here is that it is good in manual mode. Frankly it is just OK.
Click to expand...

Correct its not a manual, it's better than a manual. And the poll clear shows this :lol: 
It takes less time to hit 2nd with DSG than most people can change it manually, but under what circumstances would you need to do that?

I've never really seen people drive and keep their hands at the 3 and 9 position, so the paddles are normally in the right place..


----------



## leopard

dizlet said:


> Ive got to say I completely agree with minsTTerman. I can't believe others haven't felt the jolt and that horrible delay of an stronic. I would also agree it's borderline dangerous to pull out quickly because the car isn't doing what you want it to. I metioned this earlier in this post when approaching a roundabout. You cannot pull away because the car takes too long getting you into the right gear. Maybe if I drove everywhere in that crazy mode they call sport it would help but that just revs the hell out of the engine all the time which I don't want. I had to switch to driving manually using the paddles (and the gear knob for cornering) but it still is frustrating as hell. Hence having a manual car on order.


So do I but only when in auto mode.The VAG six speed DSG is notorious for this.A software/hardware interface issue.

Just a quirk of an old design


----------



## dizlet

leopard said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got to say I completely agree with minsTTerman. I can't believe others haven't felt the jolt and that horrible delay of an stronic. I would also agree it's borderline dangerous to pull out quickly because the car isn't doing what you want it to. I metioned this earlier in this post when approaching a roundabout. You cannot pull away because the car takes too long getting you into the right gear. Maybe if I drove everywhere in that crazy mode they call sport it would help but that just revs the hell out of the engine all the time which I don't want. I had to switch to driving manually using the paddles (and the gear knob for cornering) but it still is frustrating as hell. Hence having a manual car on order.
> 
> 
> 
> So do I but only when in auto mode.The VAG six speed DSG is notorious for this.A software/hardware interface issue.
> 
> Just a quirk of an old design
Click to expand...

So today I drove home in that horrible mode they call 'D'. Now I understand why no-one else has an issue with the DSG. They all drive their's in D and let the car do it's thing. If it gets it right great, if it doesn't not so great but who cares because it made the car move forwards.

When I wasn't interested in actually "driving" the car like when I was eating a MacDonald's cheese burger for example it was really handy (don't judge, didn't have dinner and just got back from a Karting session). Once I crumpled up the wrapper and got back to driving the car it was horrible. Not selecting the right gear, changing up too quick, taking ages to step down (unless I slammed my foot on the accelerator) *not sure how "economic" that is* and generally doing what it thought was right. I immediately stuck it back into manual and went back to doing my normal thing of driving on paddles and stick which granted isn't great but a lot better.

So, to summarise, If you just want to go from a-b and not really think about what the car is doing and what gear you want then sure the automatic "D" makes sense.

If you want to actually drive the car the way it was intended the VAG DSG box (in manual mode) has a long way to go... in my opinion of course. 

And before you ask, no, the S mode is just ridiculous and I doubt anybody on this forum drives anywhere in S (apart from when sprinting away from the lights using the launch control and you forget to turn it off)


----------



## deeve

If you dislike it so much why did you buy it?
Better stick to Karting, no gears to worry about


----------



## mjhamilton

Mine stays in S all the time unless I am just cruising with the roof down in Eco mode

I guess I must be unique


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

mjhamilton said:


> Mine stays in S all the time unless I am just cruising with the roof down in Eco mode
> 
> I guess I must be unique


no actually you are not
+1 here and combined with my heavy right foot that's how i get 12-13 lt/100 on the long term memory

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

sort of logical really

If I want to be lazy, cruise or am stuck in traffic --- D mode
If I want to have a blast and some fun --- S mode

As for going from 6th to 2nd, at no point ever can I think of a reason to do this - not only could you damage something you would unbalance the car by not coming down the gears during deceleration and rev matching (6th to 4th maybe at a pinch) - thus far I am not finding any delays in getting up or down the gears, the car doesn't jerk or judder between changes and it really is a good system (best of both worlds)

I am a manual gearhead by nature but really cannot fault the S-Tronic even in it's so branded lame not so good 6 speed form


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

mjhamilton said:


> sort of logical really
> 
> If I want to be lazy, cruise or am stuck in traffic --- D mode
> If I want to have a blast and some fun --- S mode
> 
> As for going from 6th to 2nd, at no point ever can I think of a reason to do this - not only could you damage something you would unbalance the car by not coming down the gears during deceleration and rev matching (6th to 4th maybe at a pinch) - thus far I am not finding any delays in getting up or down the gears, the car doesn't jerk or judder between changes and it really is a good system (best of both worlds)
> 
> I am a manual gearhead by nature but really cannot fault the S-Tronic even in it's so branded lame not so good 6 speed form


may i ask your long term memory consumption sir?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

thanasis.mpougon said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> sort of logical really
> 
> If I want to be lazy, cruise or am stuck in traffic --- D mode
> If I want to have a blast and some fun --- S mode
> 
> As for going from 6th to 2nd, at no point ever can I think of a reason to do this - not only could you damage something you would unbalance the car by not coming down the gears during deceleration and rev matching (6th to 4th maybe at a pinch) - thus far I am not finding any delays in getting up or down the gears, the car doesn't jerk or judder between changes and it really is a good system (best of both worlds)
> 
> I am a manual gearhead by nature but really cannot fault the S-Tronic even in it's so branded lame not so good 6 speed form
> 
> 
> 
> may i ask your long term memory consumption sir?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

at just over 250 miles in the two weeks of it's life I haven't looked in the last few days

When I did look after the first week it was around 28mpg........ this is my weekend car so I am not expecting high numbers


----------



## dizlet

deeve said:


> If you dislike it so much why did you buy it?
> Better stick to Karting, no gears to worry about


I've only had it a year and getting rid of it next month. There's only so much you can find out when having a test drive.


----------



## dizlet

mjhamilton said:


> Mine stays in S all the time unless I am just cruising with the roof down in Eco mode
> 
> I guess I must be unique


My TTS is my daily driver (40 mile round trip to and from work). I would need to re-mortgage my house to drive everywhere in S mode! as it is I'm lucky if I get 24mpg!


----------



## EvilTed

dizlet said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stays in S all the time unless I am just cruising with the roof down in Eco mode
> 
> I guess I must be unique
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS is my daily driver (40 mile round trip to and from work). I would need to re-mortgage my house to drive everywhere in S mode! as it is I'm lucky if I get 24mpg!
Click to expand...

Thank god I found you Dizlet!
I just read the thread about TTS fuel consumption where people are merrily spouting their 30+mpg (and even some 40+) figures and I started to think I had an petroholic car. I do a proper mixed drive commute of around 25 miles each way, not hard driving - It's rush hour so there's always something in front of me and I get 26-28mpg.

I don't really care, it's what I thought I was going to get but I suddenly felt unusual and that scared me :roll: 
Seems like I'm just normal (or at least not alone)


----------



## dizlet

EvilTed said:


> dizlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stays in S all the time unless I am just cruising with the roof down in Eco mode
> 
> I guess I must be unique
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS is my daily driver (40 mile round trip to and from work). I would need to re-mortgage my house to drive everywhere in S mode! as it is I'm lucky if I get 24mpg!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank god I found you Dizlet!
> I just read the thread about TTS fuel consumption where people are merrily spouting their 30+mpg (and even some 40+) figures and I started to think I had an petroholic car. I do a proper mixed drive commute of around 25 miles each way, not hard driving - It's rush hour so there's always something in front of me and I get 26-28mpg.
> 
> I don't really care, it's what I thought I was going to get but I suddenly felt unusual and that scared me :roll:
> Seems like I'm just normal (or at least not alone)
Click to expand...

lol, I know I felt the same pain when I jumped up from a 1.8 to the 2.0. She's a thirsty beast. 
I have played the game "what's the most can you get" and I've hit 42mpg but that was driving like a grandad!


----------



## mjhamilton

dizlet said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stays in S all the time unless I am just cruising with the roof down in Eco mode
> 
> I guess I must be unique
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS is my daily driver (40 mile round trip to and from work). I would need to re-mortgage my house to drive everywhere in S mode! as it is I'm lucky if I get 24mpg!
Click to expand...

then for me the S-tronic would stay in auto mode for most of the time if I was doing that kind of driving and probably set to ECO mode as well so our discussion is a bit of a moot point knowing this


----------



## Dash

Consumption comparison is almost as little use as the official figures. Even if we all had the same driving style, we all drive different roads.

My fuel consumption is awful but my commute is 75% unclassified criss crossing country lanes (lots of junctions) over two valleys, and 25% suburb rat-runs with mum's dropping kids off right in front of me, or buses getting stuck - also in a valley.

If I take the car out for a more lengthy drive, it doesn't improve that much because - I still live in a hilly area, and I like to give it some beans when not shackled to the MPV in front.

I once got low-mid thirties out of my MK1 driving down the motorway in heavy but steady traffic, was essentially sat at 50mph with nowhere to go.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon

For me it's 70% s-mode and 30% d-mode thus provoking those consumption numbers.but hey if i wanted economy i wouldn't be driving the tt but my hyundai lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skdotcom

mjhamilton said:


> As for going from 6th to 2nd, at no point ever can I think of a reason to do this - not only could you damage something you would unbalance the car by not coming down the gears during deceleration and rev matching (6th to 4th maybe at a pinch) - thus far I am not finding any delays in getting up or down the gears, the car doesn't jerk or judder between changes and it really is a good system (best of both worlds)


Ok, 6th to 2nd was an exaggerated example, but not an impossible scenario. A more realistic example would be 40 miles an hour in 6th gear. I will usually change 6th to 4th to 2nd when turning off for a sharp corner. Or how about 30mph in 5th gear and changing down to 2nd to overtake. However not sure what you would damage changing from 6th to 2nd provided you were within the rev limit of that gear, but am prepared to be enlightened.

I was driving my SLK today (as I've sold my A5 and am still waiting for the TTS). It's a tiptronic auto. Gear changes are not quick, but when driving moderately it makes no difference. Anyhoo, driving it "manually" today as an experiment it just reconfirmed what a waste of time that is, you might as well just stick it D and leave it to it. How I expect most of you guys drive the s-tronic, and what I do in my auto, is occasionally nudge it into the gear you want to overtake or at roundabouts. I get that, and that's fine. But driving it manually all the time? is just like playing around on an xbox game, and the novelty soon wears off.

Maybe we should re-run the poll as "Auto in D" or "Auto driven manually 100% of the time". I bet the answer would be quite different!


----------



## dizlet

skdotcom said:


> mjhamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for going from 6th to 2nd, at no point ever can I think of a reason to do this - not only could you damage something you would unbalance the car by not coming down the gears during deceleration and rev matching (6th to 4th maybe at a pinch) - thus far I am not finding any delays in getting up or down the gears, the car doesn't jerk or judder between changes and it really is a good system (best of both worlds)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, 6th to 2nd was an exaggerated example, but not an impossible scenario. A more realistic example would be 40 miles an hour in 6th gear. I will usually change 6th to 4th to 2nd when turning off for a sharp corner. Or how about 30mph in 5th gear and changing down to 2nd to overtake. However not sure what you would damage changing from 6th to 2nd provided you were within the rev limit of that gear, but am prepared to be enlightened.
> 
> I was driving my SLK today (as I've sold my A5 and am still waiting for the TTS). It's a tiptronic auto. Gear changes are not quick, but when driving moderately it makes no difference. Anyhoo, driving it "manually" today as an experiment it just reconfirmed what a waste of time that is, you might as well just stick it D and leave it to it. How I expect most of you guys drive the s-tronic, and what I do in my auto, is occasionally nudge it into the gear you want to overtake or at roundabouts. I get that, and that's fine. But driving it manually all the time? is just like playing around on an xbox game, and the novelty soon wears off.
> 
> Maybe we should re-run the poll as "Auto in D" or "Auto driven manually 100% of the time". I bet the answer would be quite different!
Click to expand...

So funny you say that because I was thinking exactly the same earlier today. This poll was not really intended to be for 'D' drivers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothie

skdotcom said:


> Ok, 6th to 2nd was an exaggerated example, but not an impossible scenario. A more realistic example would be 40 miles an hour in 6th gear. I will usually change 6th to 4th to 2nd when turning off for a sharp corner. Or how about 30mph in 5th gear and changing down to 2nd to overtake. However not sure what you would damage changing from 6th to 2nd provided you were within the rev limit of that gear, but am prepared to be enlightened.


Having got a TTS S-tronic on order I've read this thread through out and I just don't think you are going to get many people to agree with what you are saying. I reckon most people on here will be "spirited" drivers and driving the car within a certain rev range. Your scenarios seem to always go from impulse power to warp speed (to quote Star Trek) If I'm in that "spirited" frame of mind then I'm more likely to be driving in the correct mode and in the correct gear and to overtake I wouldn't expect to be knocking it down any further than 2 gears, what ever the speed to overtake.


----------



## mjhamilton

So today I had a so called spirited drive and came to a roundabout

In S mode I had no issues dropping from 6th to 2nd sequentially whilst the system balanced the revs and kept the car stable

I fail to see how I could have done this quicker with my old manual box

I think the point you make about it being a bit like a PlayStation is the main valid point - because it all happens at the click of a button with no leg movement and arm movement it does feel a bit detached - I think this lack of movement tricks the brain into thinking its slower when in reality it's not

Also the SLine STronic is 0-62 in 5.2seconds and this is not slow off the make by anyone's standard


----------



## dizlet

I think this is more about three things.

1- Driving the box in D all the time is boring and un-involving. 
2- Driving the box in S all the time is equally un-involving, a lot better but definitely far from practical. 
3- Driving the box in manual is better from an involvement perspective (I personally do like driving using the paddles and having both hands on the wheel) but is terrible at changing into the gear you want when you want it. 2nd to 6th and vice versa is a thing. I would do it regularly (keeping the car at the right revs of course!)

I have just read another post on here mentioning an issue with the mk2 DSG box. Is it that which makes it worse. Lots are suggesting that the 7speed DSG is better. I haven't driven one so can't comment. For now, judging from my experience over the past year I am going back to manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbalzan

I find the comments here really interesting and I guess they show that different people have different needs and expectations from their vehicles.

This is my first auto gearbox after having driven numerous manual cars before. In my case I am constantly stuck in traffic so choosing an auto over a manual is a no-brainer. It has made my driving experience considerably better on the basis of that alone.

However like everyone else here, I feel that owning a TT is not complete unless I can also enjoy driving it 'properly'. While I too have noticed the occasional delay when using D, I usually resolve that by anticipating it by switching into S when I know I need instant power. This usually happens when I need to do a quick overtake, or need to drive quickly out into a gap in ongoing traffic. Once I have completed the manoeuvre then I switch back to D. I find that this resolves all delay issues.

Regarding driving it in manual mode I must admit I struggled with it at first. It felt detached and unintuitive .. Until I pushed myself to adapt to the car and 'unprogramme' myself from years of driving manual gearboxes. I now find it fun to drive it in manual mode and do that when I want to have some fun. It's true, you can't skip gears like you do with a manual gearbox, but once you adapt to what it you'll find that it is great fun and worth doing from time to time.

In my case I'm really glad I got an S-tronic!


----------



## mjhamilton

rbalzan said:


> I find the comments here really interesting and I guess they show that different people have different needs and expectations from their vehicles.
> 
> This is my first auto gearbox after having driven numerous manual cars before. In my case I am constantly stuck in traffic so choosing an auto over a manual is a no-brainer. It has made my driving experience considerably better on the basis of that alone.
> 
> However like everyone else here, I feel that owning a TT is not complete unless I can also enjoy driving it 'properly'. While I too have noticed the occasional delay when using D, I usually resolve that by anticipating it by switching into S when I know I need instant power. This usually happens when I need to do a quick overtake, or need to drive quickly out into a gap in ongoing traffic. Once I have completed the manoeuvre then I switch back to D. I find that this resolves all delay issues.
> 
> Regarding driving it in manual mode I must admit I struggled with it at first. It felt detached and unintuitive .. Until I pushed myself to adapt to the car and 'unprogramme' myself from years of driving manual gearboxes. I now find it fun to drive it in manual mode and do that when I want to have some fun. It's true, you can't skip gears like you do with a manual gearbox, but once you adapt to what it you'll find that it is great fun and worth doing from time to time.
> 
> In my case I'm really glad I got an S-tronic!


i think you really nailed it there with the comment about changing your perception and retraining your brain


----------



## Toshiba

Results speak for themselves... t's pretty much a white wash.


----------



## Waitwhat93

Toshiba said:


> Results speak for themselves... t's pretty much a white wash.


25% isn't even nearly a white wash 

I've always felt manual was for people who want to be more involved, automatics for more relaxing drive or being bored of using the clutch.

Personally I prefer manuals.


----------



## Toshiba

For anything else 76:24 would be a white wash...  
"involved" is the same level regardless of the two. You have FULL control at anytime to move from any gear to any other gear within the same bounds/limits as a manual car.

Other people a while back felt the earth was flat, but we all now know that's simply not the case. This is just the same myth and mis-information. While choice is always good, it doesn't change the physics and personal want is always going to vary from group to group. DSG is not a tiptronic or slush box from the 60s.


----------



## R_TTS

I'm a huge fan of autos, I'd never buy another manual, but 76/24 is clearly not a white wash. There is more physical involvement with a manual, both arms and both legs have to do something, and being particularly lazy it's why I prefer an auto.


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> For anything else 76:24 would be a white wash...  .


 :lol: Always the joker.

FYI white wash definition = A defeat in a game or contest in which the loser does not score any points.

Not even close.


----------



## Toshiba

But were not playing a sports game... this is a white wash in gearbox terms.
Manual luddites go and hang your heads in shame.

Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG 










[smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> But were not playing a sports game... this is a white wash in gearbox terms.
> Manual luddites go and hang your heads in shame.
> 
> Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
> I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=devil.gif]


Is that Ibis or Glacier you've got there? :lol: I know lets have a vote on which is best. :twisted:


----------



## mjhamilton

according to our democratic electoral system 35:65 is a whitewash for the 35'ers

so 75:25 is a clear winner for me


----------



## Waitwhat93

Toshiba said:


> But were not playing a sports game... this is a white wash in gearbox terms.
> Manual luddites go and hang your heads in shame.
> 
> Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
> I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG
> [smiley=devil.gif]


I have to be honest, this is the kind of post that really spoils discussions.

Why can't you be happy that a 1/4 of the voters likes manuals and prefers them to an automatic?

If I was getting a TTS then I would STILL get the manual becaue I prefer the physical involvement.
Why is that a problem for you that we have a different opinion?

I'm not saying you are wrong for your opinion and slating what you like?

:roll:


----------



## ZephyR2

Toshiba said:


> Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
> I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG


Is that because those S and RS drivers have to have DSG as their other hand is too busy willy waving to use a gear stick. :twisted:


----------



## ZephyR2

Just doing a bit of trolling in my spare time really. Yeah its clear that DSG is the preferred option and no doubt in a few years time the margins will be even greater. At 60+ I have to admit to being a bit of a Luddite in this respect but my limited experiences of DSG boxes haven't won me over yet.


----------



## dizlet

Toshiba said:


> But were not playing a sports game... this is a white wash in gearbox terms.
> Manual luddites go and hang your heads in shame.
> 
> Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
> I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG
> 
> [smiley=devil.gif]


"I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG"

I seriously doubt that! I imagine the petrol heads who love a track day or two would always lean more towards a Manual.  #justsayin


----------



## mjhamilton

personally I think both sides have valid points - I've had manual cars all my life with the 'performance view' hat on - now with these new boxes I can see the benefits and actually improvement over the manual - you can accelerate faster and also hit the gears quicker and easier

The point about being 'detached' from the experience is a very valid one but this is just a changing a habit of a lifetime (bit like giving up smoking) - not an easy thing to process

I will still always enjoy a manual box when I get in front of one (nostalgic value) but won't have another unless I go and buy an old wreck and have no option

Everyone is different and likes different things .. saying a manual is for petrol heads and sports cars when most super/hypercars these days come with paddle shift by default is also a bit misleading


----------



## dizlet

I agree too. It is down to personal preference. I do like the DSG, just prefer the manual. I really would like to try a different manufactured DSG/DCT box to see if there are differences because i'm sure there probably will be. People have already commented saying the 7 speed DSG is better.


----------



## leopard

ttforum.USA :lol:


----------



## mjhamilton

dizlet said:


> I agree too. It is down to personal preference. I do like the DSG, just prefer the manual. I really would like to try a different manufactured DSG/DCT box to see if there are differences because i'm sure there probably will be. People have already commented saying the 7 speed DSG is better.


My wife's Juke Nismo has a god awful CVT transmission (same as the Multitronic) now this I cannot ever under any circumstances recommend unless you are 90 years old and just want a totally smooth slo motion experience - give it some beans and all sorts of weirdness ensues


----------



## Dash

Is the stick on the DSG connected - mechanically - to the gearbox? Or is it just in that position for tradition? I assume it's just an electronic switch to change the mode.

Shouldn't be too long before Audi gets rid of the stick altogether and just has a switch on the steering wheel.


----------



## dizlet

i still don't understand why the gear stick in the DSG cannot have slots 1-6 on it and allow you to push the stick into the gear you want? does it really need to be sequential? i'm sure there is some technical reason.


----------



## mjhamilton

dizlet said:


> i still don't understand why the gear stick in the DSG cannot have slots 1-6 on it and allow you to push the stick into the gear you want? does it really need to be sequential? i'm sure there is some technical reason.


because a legacy manual gate is old hat - people want sequential


----------



## Toshiba

Waitwhat93 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> But were not playing a sports game... this is a white wash in gearbox terms.
> Manual luddites go and hang your heads in shame.
> 
> Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
> I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG
> [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be honest, this is the kind of post that really spoils discussions.
> 
> Why can't you be happy that a 1/4 of the voters likes manuals and prefers them to an automatic?
> 
> If I was getting a TTS then I would STILL get the manual becaue I prefer the physical involvement.
> Why is that a problem for you that we have a different opinion?
> 
> I'm not saying you are wrong for your opinion and slating what you like?
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

It's the reality of where things are at right now. 
The lower end cars (like it or not, see it as looking down or not) go towards manual, but the more expensive and or performant the cars are, those go towards DSG style boxes be it for track days or for the road. Look at all the racing cars...

That's just the market. It's also the publicly stated reason Audi gave as to why they did not release a manual for the R8 or RS6 and RS7. So while you may see this as me "sneering", that's the manufactures direction based on customer sales. You also see the same thing repeated for most other car markers. performance cars get performance none manual gearboxes these days.

I fully support peoples right to pick what they want regardless, i only have a problem when you claim its "more involved". it's not less or more involved based on the gearbox.


----------



## ZephyR2

dizlet said:


> i still don't understand why the gear stick in the DSG cannot have slots 1-6 on it and allow you to push the stick into the gear you want? does it really need to be sequential? i'm sure there is some technical reason.


They used to have that on the busses in the 1960s.


----------



## skdotcom

Toshiba said:


> But were not playing a sports game... this is a white wash in gearbox terms.
> Manual luddites go and hang your heads in shame.
> 
> Manual has a place in the run of the mill low end 1.8 and 20.T, but the S and RS where real drivers sit are DSG.
> I'd wager if it was TTS only vote the numbers would be over 90:10 in favour of the DSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=devil.gif]


I'd wager that the 75% with DSG keep it in D 90% of the time [smiley=sleeping.gif]

This thread i getting bitchy now, so I'm going to drop out. Simply said though, I was expecting to be impressed by the DSG gearbox but was quite underwhelmed. It was a nice auto, lets leave it there.


----------



## Dash

mjhamilton said:


> As for going from 6th to 2nd, at no point ever can I think of a reason to do this - not only could you damage something you would unbalance the car by not coming down the gears during deceleration and rev matching


I thought about this statement at the weekend as I went from I think 5th or 6th on my manual into third - the snag was I'm still finding third doesn't always go in easily and I actually popped it into 1st.

Luckily I didn't just drop the clutch but I did slow down *very* quickly :roll:


----------



## ThePhoenix

I assume that on the DSG gearbox, when in manual mode, the gear shift and the paddles are closing the same respective circuits when shifting up and down, i.e. when pushing the gear shift forwards and pulling the right-hand paddle, one is 'essentially' pushing the same button. However, does anyone else feel as I do that pushing the gear shift results in a faster change than flicking the paddle? I am sure this must be my imagination, but the perception remains.

Another thing the DSG does that I wish it didn't is activate the kick-down. I put it in manual because I want to be in control. I don't want it doing its own thing, otherwise I'd have left it in an auto mode. Having said that I don't object to it changing down to stop the engine from stalling as I slow down, so perhaps I am just hard to please.


----------



## dizlet

Yea I drive mine on the gear stick all of the time now but that's more so I can get used to going back to a manual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4433allanr

Not sure if this debate is still going on...but after a few days now of getting used to the manual gearbox in the TT, it is an absolute cracker. The throw could be slightly shorter, but it reminds me of my old mk1 MR2, really quick and pleasant to use.


----------



## mjhamilton

I did try the manual as per above I found the throw too long for a sports gear box

Even now after a few months with the DSG there is no way I would go back after being a manual zealot for most of my life


----------



## dizlet

I'm loving the manual box. It could be slightly tighter as you say but still suits the car perfectly. I do like the auto but until it improves I'll be staying manual for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjhamilton

As we said before it's all about personal preference


----------



## patatus

S-Tronic a bit like Quattro. Once you've tried, there is no way to live without it. :mrgreen:


----------



## R_TTS

My only grumble with the S-Tronic is it seems to takes ages to engage reverse.


----------



## Rev

R_TTS said:


> My only grumble with the S-Tronic is it seems to takes ages to engage reverse.


Mine doesn't, maybe you got a problem with yours


----------



## dizlet

R_TTS said:


> My only grumble with the S-Tronic is it seems to takes ages to engage reverse.


Yep I had that too. So annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeve

R_TTS said:


> My only grumble with the S-Tronic is it seems to takes ages to engage reverse.


Know what you mean, you've got to come to a stop first.... :twisted: :lol:


----------

